# Shot some pond hockey today & also played some too!



## enice128 (Feb 10, 2014)

It's been a while since i broke out my 70-200 so any feedback will be great & thanks in advance!

http://www.emcphotography.co/Sports/Pond-Hockey-Congers-Lake-NY/i-tVDSJ6p


----------

